# Forum rules



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Struggling to find them.

Where are they?

Thanks


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Struggling to find them.
> 
> Where are they?
> 
> Thanks


 These?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/terms


----------



## FilipeSer (Apr 8, 2021)

What are the rules to buy something on the forum?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

FilipeSer said:


> What are the rules to buy something on the forum?


 These still apply so far as I know, if you scroll down to the sections on 'negotiation' etc.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think those rules are now current on items advertised for sale. Certainly the bit about photo witrh name etc is no longer the case (Dave posted about the new classified section specifically called out that change) and there was comment about can choose who to sell to even if one offer of the same amount comes in before another.

Edit: Also those old rules include "Wanted" being allowed, that's now gone.


----------

